# 595---deformed spacers?



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

The spacers on my 595 are bulging out away from the seat mast, such that it seems that the seat post (attached to the seat) is working its way "inside" the spacers, rather than sitting on top of them. I have the two red spacers on the mast, and between them the thinnest of the black spacers. Has anybody else had this problem? Is it even a problem? I'm bringing the bike into the shop next week, so will ask them, but I thought I'd ask here, too.

I also noticed a small vertical hairline crack in the paint at the back of the seat mast, starting from the top of the mast. It looks like it's just in the paint, but again, anybody else have any experience with that?

Not really complaining about any of this (the bike rides great), but wondering if these things are causing any problems.

Thanks.


----------



## loriness (May 9, 2007)

This may not sound good, but it reads like that you had torque the seat bolt too much and cracked the seat tube. The elastomer expands and pushes out onto the seat tube, and if you torque it too much (over the 5Nm restriction) you will crack the tube. 

I could be wrong (I hope I am) but I suggest you take it to a shop and have it check out since I had heard others who did crack their seatpost.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

loriness said:


> This may not sound good, but it reads like that you had torque the seat bolt too much and cracked the seat tube. The elastomer expands and pushes out onto the seat tube, and if you torque it too much (over the 5Nm restriction) you will crack the tube.
> 
> I could be wrong (I hope I am) but I suggest you take it to a shop and have it check out since I had heard others who did crack their seatpost.


I'm pretty sure that's not it. The bolt is torqued right, and that crack in the paint starts right at the edge of the mast, so I can see that it's in the paint, but not the carbon fiber.

Maybe I was unclear about the spacers; I wasn't talking about the "internal" elastomer bands (the expansion bands) being deformed, but rather the small bands and spacer that ride between the post that attaches to the seat and the top of the seat mast. 

seat ++++
seat post >>>>
spacers ====
top of mast<<<<


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Undecided said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not it. The bolt is torqued right, and that crack in the paint starts right at the edge of the mast, so I can see that it's in the paint, but not the carbon fiber.
> 
> Maybe I was unclear about the spacers; I wasn't talking about the "internal" elastomer bands (the expansion bands) being deformed, but rather the small bands and spacer that ride between the post that attaches to the seat and the top of the seat mast.
> 
> ...


We've noticed that if you use two of the red spacers, they tend to bulge like you're describing. I would recommend using two black spacers and one red spacer instead of vice-versa. We will also have some new black spacers available soon that have a little shoulder on them to prevent the red one from bulging out. As far as the paint crack on the back of the seat tube, you are correct in thinking that it is a paint issue only, not a structural concern. However, all LOOK frames carry a 1 year paint and finish warranty, so your issue would probably be covered under that. Feel free to give our warranty department a call if you'd like: (866) 430 - LOOK (5665) - press "1" or "2" to reach the customer service department.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Faustokappy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Spacers and paint cracks*

I had the identical paint crack on the back of the seat post. The shop and Look (Canada) with help from Chas (thanks again Chas) replaced the frame. I could not see a crack in the carbon but they decided to change it anyway.
With regard to the spacers I use one red and one black and have not had any problem.
Thanks


----------



## Faustokappy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Spacer Issues (595)*

I was using the 2 thinnest black spacers with the smallest red spacer in between and noticed after a few months that the red spacer was bulging (squashed?). The red spacers are made from a softer material than the black. Anyway, I switched to using two black spacers and have no further porblems. I think Chas had mentioned that they were changing the material on the red spacers at some point.


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

I have had a similar problem with a red spacer bulging but on top of what the others have said, I would recommend that you check that you filed your seatpost completely level after cutting. I found that the saw blade did not follow and exactly parrallel route and resulted in small gaps between the top of the frame and the spacers. Obviously with the weight of a person on top this makes the softest spacer (red) try and squeeze out as the pressure is not even all the way round. 
I flipped my cutting tool and lined it up with the lowest high point on the seatmast and filed and then sanded the surface with emery until level and this solved all the bulging problems.
good luck.


----------

